# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Working out stump lengths.

## Godzilla73

G'day all, 
Working out my stump lengths for the extension, the only note on the plans is for minimum of 500mm to the bottom of the pad which is 250mm thick. Some of the stumps are out of the ground 1000mm, which means they're only in ground 300mm ish. Seems a bit shallow for my liking. 
Is there a preferred method/rule of thumb like 1/2 or 1/3 of stump length in ground? 
Any info info appreciated.

----------


## jimfish

I think that would be min 500 from ground to top of pad.

----------


## Optimus

It'll be minimum 500 depth for the hole.. if they're getting done by machine you might aswell go a bit deeper.. you still only need 250 under the pad tho..  
Anything over 1800 the general rule is 1/3 in the ground but if not possible you can get away with it by bracing any stumps that are 1200 or more out of the ground

----------


## Godzilla73

Thanks for the replies guys. Here's a pic of the info I have.

----------


## r3nov8or

First things first, does this mean you need to dig/drill to 3.3m to start with?

----------


## OBBob

Yes, that's a scary looking number in the left!

----------


## Godzilla73

Yep, 3300mm piers to all 9 stumps and 16 piers under the strip footing.

----------


## r3nov8or

Well I'd leave about 800 to imbed the stumps  
'Melbourne S.E.' must mean sand belt area! Golf anyone?  :Smilie:

----------


## Godzilla73

That's what I've done with the longest 2 stumps, the other 7 are in a section where the floor is 360mm lower so I've gone a little less.  
The 3300mm is for the most part a slight over reaction by the engineer to the location of 4 trees on a neighbouring property. Soil was classified as M, I also have to pour the piers minus the pad and stump depth then pour the pad and install stumps. All with inspections in between each stage.  
Lucky a good mate digs holes for a living.  
Actually I'm just in Ferntree Gully so 50mm under the ground it's clay.

----------


## Optimus

Nothing wrong with the prescribed drawings then.. 
Im in ferntree gully too, where abouts are you?

----------


## Godzilla73

Off Wattletree Rd, looked at moving but couldn't find anything we liked so decided to extend.

----------


## Optimus

Fair enough.  Im just in mountain gate

----------


## Godzilla73

Cool, I worked opposite the shops there for 20 years for a small kitchen mob.

----------


## Optimus

Ah nice one.. 
You dont happen to do wardrobe installs do you?

----------


## Godzilla73

We do the inserts, like drawers shelves hanging rails and things, but not sliding doors. Better off getting someone like Innerspace to do them as they're set up with the extrusion and light weight panels and mirrors.

----------


## Optimus

Its just open shelving, very simple layout.. would you be interested in giving me a quote?

----------


## Godzilla73

Sorry mate i'd have to say pass at this stage as i'm flat out working full time, doing a kitchen reno for the folks and starting the extension, the mob i worked for was Krafted Kitchens. They moved down to Rushdale st, they're good guys, give 'em a buzz they can be a bit slack getting back to you but they punch out good quality stuff.

----------


## Optimus

No probs

----------

